# cabello / pelo



## Reili

*De acuerdo al diccionario de la RAE*

*Cabello*
*1.* m. Cada uno de los pelos que nacen en la cabeza.

*Pelo*
*3.* m. Cabello de la cabeza humana.

Cabello y pelo se usan para designar igualmente al que nos crece sobre la cabeza, ¿creen que sea más adecuado usar el término "cabello" en este caso, o da lo mismo? Lo digo porque según creo, los animales no tienen cabello (?)

Por alguna misteriosa razón en las etiquetas de champú siempre usan la palabra cabello, "deja su cabello sedoso y brillante" y jamás he visto "pelo".


----------



## beatrizg

Yo digo pelo. 
Estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario, "cabello" dicen las leyendas de los productos o las vendedoras de estos últimos.


----------



## Reili

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Yo digo pelo.
> Estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario, "cabello" dicen las leyendas de los productos o las vendedoras de estos últimos.


 
Y también se dice cuero cabelludo y no "cuero peludo".


----------



## ElGato

No sé si esto que voy a decir es correcto, pero una vez me explicaron que el cabello siempre es el pelo de  la cabeza y los pelos son los bellos en el resto del cuerpo. Cabello siempre se sobrentiende que está en la cabeza, el pelo puede ser cualquier parte del cuerpo incluyendo la cabeza.

Te hace sentido?

Saludos,

EG


----------



## Reili

ElGato said:
			
		

> No sé si esto que voy a decir es correcto, pero una vez me explicaron que el cabello siempre es el pelo de la cabeza y los pelos son los vellos en el resto del cuerpo. Cabello siempre se sobrentiende que está en la cabeza, el pelo puede ser cualquier parte del cuerpo incluyendo la cabeza.
> 
> Te hace sentido?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> EG


 
También se dice "voy a la peluquería cortarme el pelo", y todos sabemos de la llamada "peluca".


----------



## JESUS MARIA

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo expuesto por vosotros.

Aquí, en España, también usamos la acepción"vello", para denotar el pelo del resto del cuerpo.¿Lo usan ustedes?.

Saludos.


----------



## socrates

ElGato said:
			
		

> No sé si esto que voy a decir es correcto, pero una vez me explicaron que el cabello siempre es el pelo de la cabeza y los pelos son los bellos en el resto del cuerpo. Cabello siempre se sobrentiende que está en la cabeza, el pelo puede ser cualquier parte del cuerpo incluyendo la cabeza.
> 
> Te hace sentido?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> EG


 
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices...


----------



## beatrizg

JESUS MARIA said:
			
		

> Aquí, en España, también usamos la acepción"vello", para denotar el pelo del resto del cuerpo.¿Lo usan ustedes?.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola Jesús María,
En Colombia se usa vello de la misma manera que en España.


----------



## Reili

JESUS MARIA said:
			
		

> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo expuesto por vosotros.
> 
> Aquí, en España, también usamos la acepción"vello", para denotar el pelo del resto del cuerpo.¿Lo usan ustedes?.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Bueno, vello se define como: pelo *corto y fino* que hay en algunas partes del cuerpo (Diccionario Larousse Español Moderno), ¡sin embargo el vello púbico ni pude ser corto ni fino!, por otro lado están los pelos de la nariz, cejas, pestañas, orejas, barba y bigote, y se dice:

Me arranqué una pestaña.
Me arranqué un pelo de la nariz.
Me quité unos pelitos de la oreja.


----------



## Sergio M

Existe una pequeña,...como decirlo....... historia o chiste donde vivo:


-¿Qué diferencia hay entre un pelo y un cabello?

- Cuando tiene una amiga un cabello en el hombro, lo agarras con naturalidad y le dices: espera, tienes un cabello en el hombro.
Y si tiene un pelo en el hombro, le dices: ¡Qué asco!, tienes un pelo en el hombro, y se lo quitas con la punta de los dedos, y con cara de desagrado.

Moraleja: el cabello sabes que es de la cabeza de alguien conocido, el pelo no sabes su procedencia.

Saludos,

Sergio


----------



## patxiroca

Reili said:
			
		

> *De acuerdo al diccionario de la RAE*
> 
> *Cabello*
> *1.*  Cada uno de los pelos que nacen en la cabeza.
> 
> *Pelo*
> *3.*  Cabello de la cabeza humana.



Un estudiante mío procedente de Tabasco, México, insiste que en México no se usa 'pelo' para seres humanos y que el uso le suena extraño.

¿Qué opináis vosotros?


----------



## Wendy G.

Sergio, me encanta tu historia. ¡Nunca voy a olvidarme de la diferencia entre pelo y cabello! La voy a contar a mis alumnos ...
Otra preguntita sobre el tema... de un Manual del Empleado: *"Hair must be neatly trimmed and combed.  Facial hair must be neatly trimmed and groomed."*  ¿Qué tal les suena: *"Hay que mantener el cabello recortado y peinado.  Se debe mantener recortados y arreglados los bigotes y barbas"* ?  (esto de "facial hair:" para mujeres sería "vello," pero para los hombres tiene que ser bigote/barba, ¿verdad?)
¿Qué opináis?
~Wendy


----------



## Elina

Wendy, tenés razon cuando te referís a la diferencia entre "facial hair" para hombres y mujeres...
quizas no tendrias que omitir el "neatly" de contexto que es "prolijo" o "de modo prolijo"
pero eso dependera de que tanto te quieras mantener fiel al texto
saludos!!


----------



## Fonεtiks

Prefiero "vello facial" que "barba y bigote" para tu caso Wendy.

Por otro lado, el pelo y el cabello es lo mismo. En Perú el vello corporal no se dice pelo.


----------



## Wendy G.

Gracias, Fonetiks ... prefiero "vello facial" también, si vosotros los nativohablantes decis que no suena raro en el caso de describir a los hombres...

~Wendy


----------



## Wendy G.

Ah, y Elina, gracias por lo de "prolijo" ... siempre prefiero ser fiel al T.O. !
~W.


----------



## mikey420

hi guys,

i'm confused...i'm learning the spanish words for
body parts,and i always thought that ''pelo'' meant
hair.however, in a new tutorial i have it says the word for hair is ''cabello''.so,which is the correct word?or can
both be used?

thanks in advance,

mike.


----------



## franmadrid

Both are correct, but "pelo" is the common word while "cabello" is more technical and also used in poems, etc. At least in Spain...


----------



## gisele73

Exactly, both are the same. I'm more used to say "pelo", but "cabello" is common as well.
But, while you can use "pelo" for both people and animals, you use "cabello" just for people, as far as I know.

Gisele.


----------



## silvia barbero

En lenguaje coloquial, es muy raro que se emplee la palabra "cabello". Todo el mundo dice "pelo".
"Cabello" está casi limitado al lenguaje escrito, especialmente en literatura, aunque no en la nueva literatura, donde todo el mundo tiene simplemente "pelo".


----------



## gisele73

silvia barbero said:
			
		

> En lenguaje coloquial, es muy raro que se emplee la palabra "cabello". Todo el mundo dice "pelo".
> "Cabello" está casi limitado al lenguaje escrito, especialmente en literatura, aunque no en la nueva literatura, donde todo el mundo tiene simplemente "pelo".


 
Bueno, en realidad depende también del país. Yo digo "pelo", pero hay gente en mi país (no la mayoría) que dice cabello. Lo mismo gente de otros países de América que he conocido dicen ambas palabras.

Para mí la mas comun es pelo, en eso estoy de acuerdo


----------



## mikey420

wow...
thanks to all for the help.
everything is clear as crystal
now.

aprecio la ayuda,
mike.


----------



## gian_eagle

es ciero que "pelo" es más general

pero... también pelo se usa únicamente para animales y productos

en cambio, cabello es para personas.


----------



## gian_eagle

si se dice "pelo" para las personas, salvo que sea en tono de broma o demasiada confianza con la otra persona... no sonaría un poco despectivo??


----------



## franmadrid

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> si se dice "pelo" para las personas, salvo que sea en tono de broma o demasiada confianza con la otra persona... no sonaría un poco despectivo??


 
No para nada es ofensivo ni peyorativo. Es lo normal decir por ejemplo "tengo el pelo muy largo..." Cabello lo oirás por ejemplo en un anuncio de champú en televisión.."para el cuidado de tu cabello"


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*pelo *


m. Filamento cilíndrico,delgado,de naturaleza córnea,que nace y crece entre los poros de la piel de casi todos los mamíferos:
pelo de elefante.
*cabello *


m. Cada uno de los pelos que nacen en la cabeza de una persona:
cabello seco y permanentado.

I hope it helps ya!
Cheers :O


----------



## ampurdan

Pelo es genérico, cabello es específico para el pelo que crece en la cabeza humana. No es tan poético, es lo más frecuente en los anuncios de champús, creo y no me sorprendería al oirlo de cualquier persona en una conversación coloquial. Por otra parte, pelo no me suena para nada despectivo. No es como "pata" y "pierna", no tiene nada que ver.


EDIT- Perdón, no había visto las respuestas de Fran y Tigger.


----------



## Laia

_Pelo_ puede ser tanto el vello que sale en las piernas o en los brazos como el que tenemos en la cabeza.
_Cabello_ no es tan poco común como decís, eh? yo sí digo cabello...


----------



## gian_eagle

yo también uso tanto *cabello* como *vello*, cuando hablo de personas. claro si uno esta hablando muy informal, quizas ahi si seria *pelo*.


----------



## Sidd

Es importante también señalar que *pelo* es genérico para *todas las partes del cuerpo*, mientras que cabello sólo se utiliza para la cabeza, tal como se deduce del post de tiger.

No es correcto decir "El cabello de las axilas" o "El cabello del brazo" en ambas frases el sustantivo correcto es "pelo"


----------



## gian_eagle

concuerdo, Sidd.

además, *cabello *tambien se diferencia de *vello* porque el cabello uno lo peina y le da forma.


----------



## franmadrid

yo pienso que oir a un chico o señor en España hablando de su pelo como "cabello" queda un poco raro, un pelín pretencioso...otra cosa es la mujer que suele usar algo más la palabra cabello pero la mayoría en España dice pelo....en Latino América será distinto supongo


----------



## clarilla

Hola a todos!!

Siguiendo con el tema pelo/cabello...

Hay una expresión muy usada con pelo pero no con cabello: " tomar el pelo", en el sentido de "hacer pasar a uno por tonto". Sería extraño decir "No me tomes el cabello!!", no?!

Saludos 
clarilla


----------



## ampurdan

Tampoco se dice, "ponerse a cuatro extremidades". Las expresiones son como son.


----------



## gian_eagle

clarilla said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Siguiendo con el tema pelo/cabello...
> 
> Hay una expresión muy usada con pelo pero no con cabello: " tomar el pelo", en el sentido de "hacer pasar a uno por tonto". Sería extraño decir "No me tomes el cabello!!", no?!
> 
> Saludos
> clarilla


 
en eso si te doy la razon... la expresión idiomática es única e invariable.


----------



## Costo BCN

Aunque soy  de Sao Paulo, llevo viviendo en Barcelona muchos años. En esta ciudad, y en Cataluña en general, se utiliza mucho la palabra "cabello", ya que en la lengua catalana se usa la forma "cabell" solo para el pelo de la cabeza humana.


----------



## ampurdan

En catalán existen las dos opciones: "pèl" y "cabell". "No em prenguis el pèl".


----------



## Costo BCN

Sí, de acuerdo. Pero, lo  normal es decir "Tinc el cabell brut" (tengo el cabello sucio) y no "Tinc el pèl brut", salvo que los que hablan no sean un par de perros. No te parece?


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, lo normal sería o bien "tinc els cabells bruts", o bien "tinc el pèl brut" (aunque admito que el segundo es menos frecuente).


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, lo normal sería o bien "tinc els cabells bruts".


 
Lo que pasa es que Costo ha aprendido el catalán chava


----------



## throughout

pelo de pelvis
cabello de cabeza 


just kidding


----------



## jess oh seven

se ve "cabello" más en las botellas de champú


----------



## nijinzka

Hola 
pues al menos a mi siempre me enseñaron que cabello el de la cabeza (pienso que si usas pelo también es correcto, pero suena mas tosco); pelo el púbico, grueso y feo! jeje  y vello el delgado o más fino que sale en el resto del cuerpo.

pero estoy de acuerdo que cuando se trata de un cabello o pelo!! más grueso que un vello del resto del cuerpo (brazo o pierna o espalda!,etc!) es correcto decir el pelo de la nariz, pelo de la ceja...


----------



## Reina140

No estoy segura cuando necesita usar pelo o cabello.  Alguien podría explicarmelo?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## spielenschach

*pelo* =*cabello*


----------



## Reina140

No hay diferencia nada?


----------



## mulmex

Usually, cabello is for your head of hair.  Pelos are individual hairs.  You could say his body is hairy.  Él es veludo. or Su cuerpo tiene mucho pelo.  But then again, a haircut is corte de pelo.  

Have fun,
Xonito


----------



## SmallJosie

Sí que hay. A hair is "un pelo" it could be on your head, under your arm, on your legs or wherever. Un cabello is more like "a head of hair". Tienes el cabello muy bonito. ¿Me explico?.


----------



## Reina140

Pensaba que "cabello" quiere decir todos los pelos en la cabeza y pelo es singular pero veo que pelo es usado para varias dichos sobre HAIR


----------



## belén

Hace muchos años leí algo que me hizo mucha gracia. 
Decía que cuando el enamorado y la enamorada están en pleno auge de su relación, él le habla a ella de cuánto le gusta su cabello.

Un tiempo después, cuando ya viven juntos, le dice que "¡hay pelos tuyos en la  bañeraaaaaaaaaaa!"

Y eso que es lo mismo


----------



## micafe

Reina140 said:


> No estoy segura cuando necesita usar pelo o cabello. Alguien podría explicarmelo?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Reina, both words mean the same. Let's say 'pelo' is a little more general and 'cabello' more elegant, so to speak .

They can both be used in the singular and the plural. 

When talking about your head of hairs you can use either word. *'Pelo'* is generally used in the  singular: *su pelo es rubio/negro' *and* 'cabello'* can be used either in the singular or the plural:*  'su cabello es rubio/negro - sus cabellos son rubios/negros'.*

If you are talking about two or more hairs in the bath tab, you use the plural: 'hay dos/tres/varios pelos/cabellos en la bañera'.

The hairs on your arms or legs are called '*vellos*'.  You can call those hairs '*pelos*' also, but not '*cabellos*'. And you'd never call your head of hairs '*vellos*'.


----------



## adrianac

pelos son los pelos del culo de tus partes sexuales , los vellos los que tienes en los brazos el cabello el de tu cabeza 

tengo el cabello largo
tengo los pelos del c.... largos
tengo los vellos de los brazos largos


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Muy buena explicación, micafe. Mucha gente usa cabello para referirse a los pelos de la cabeza, pero no es mandatorio.

Atentamente,


----------



## lforestier

adrianac said:


> pelos son los pelos del culo de tus partes sexuales , los vellos los que tienes en los brazos el cabello el de tu cabeza
> 
> tengo el cabello largo
> tengo los pelos del c.... largos
> tengo los vellos de los brazos largos


En mi país no. De hecho, en el carnét de identificación, dice color de pelo. No creo que "big brother" ha llegado al punto de importarle el color de mis partes privadas. Y los anuncios de Corte de Pelo sería risibles.


----------



## funnydeal

De la RAE

*pelo. * (Del lat. pilus). 
 1. m. *Filamento cilíndrico, sutil, de naturaleza córnea, que nace y crece **entre los poros de la piel de casi todos los mamíferos y de algunos otros animales de distinta clase. 
 2. m. Conjunto de estos filamentos. 
 3. m. Cabello de la cabeza humana. * 4. m. Cosa mínima o de poca importancia o entidad. 
 5. m. Capa o color de los caballos y otros animales. 
 6. m. Vello que tienen algunas frutas, como los melocotones, en la cáscara o pellejo, y algunas plantas en hojas y tallos. 

(Hay más definiciones pero por cuestiones de "derechos de autor" y la reglas del foro, no hago mayor esta cita


----------



## funnydeal

De la RAE

*cabello.* 
 (Del lat. capillus). 
* 1. m. Cada uno de los pelos que nacen en la cabeza. 
 2. m. Conjunto de todos ellos. *
 3. m. pl. Barbas de la mazorca del maíz.


----------



## bojangles

lforestier said:


> En mi país no. De hecho, en el carnét de identificación, dice color de pelo. No creo que "big brother" ha llegado al punto de importarle el color de mis partes privadas. Y los anuncios de Corte de Pelo sería risibles.


 
En México es como dice adrianac, si utilizamos pelos para otra parte del cuerpo es de manera despectiva, o entre amigos, en plan de broma.


----------



## lforestier

bojangles said:


> En México es como dice adrianac, si utilizamos pelos para otra parte del cuerpo es de manera despectiva, o entre amigos, en plan de broma.


Debe ser en alguna región de México que desconozco. Viví por 2 años en la Cd. de México y cada dos o tres semanas iba mi suegro para su "corte de pelo" y todos que lo veian comentaban de que tenía "pelo muy canoso" porque era de un color muy blanco.


----------



## bojangles

lforestier said:


> Debe ser en alguna región de México que desconozco. Viví por 2 años en la Cd. de México y cada dos o tres semanas iba mi suegro para su "corte de pelo" y todos que lo veian comentaban de que tenía "pelo muy canoso" porque era de un color muy blanco.


 
Mas que de regiones, creo que se trata de edad, la gente mayor utiliza esos términos sin problema, pero a la gente joven no le gusta decir pelo, y quienes lo llegan a usar son las personas con menos recursos económicos.


Saludos desde la Ciudad de México


----------



## galathea

I totally agree with macafe...

ups!...Micafe


----------



## funnydeal

lforestier said:


> Debe ser en alguna región de México que desconozco. Viví por 2 años en la Cd. de México y cada dos o tres semanas iba mi suegro para su "corte de pelo" y todos que lo veian comentaban de que tenía "pelo muy canoso" porque era de un color muy blanco.





En México, en todos los anuncios de TV y en los envases del shampoo (champú) se menciona "Cabello".   He visto algunos comerciales de Argentina y allá le llaman "Pelo". 

En el caso del "corte"  en las estéticas le llaman "corte de cabello" y en las peluquerías y salones de belleza le llaman "corte de pelo"


Yo digo "cabello" por que desde niña mi maestra de primaria me correjía y para que no dijera "pelo" me decía:   "los animales tienen pelo, los humanos tienen cabello",  por supuesto que estaba equivocada


----------



## lforestier

Pues a alguien que le avise a Gloria Trevi (méxicana) que no "ande con el pelo suelto" si no terminará en la carcel.

Upps! ya estuvo en la carcel y ya mostró sus pelos en sus calendarios.


----------



## HUMBERT0

bojangles said:


> Mas que de regiones, creo que se trata de edad, la gente mayor utiliza esos términos sin problema, pero a la gente joven no le gusta decir pelo, y quienes lo llegan a usar son las personas con menos recursos económicos.
> 
> 
> Saludos desde la Ciudad de México


No estoy deacuerdo, creo que confundes el pelo con los pelos, si alguien dice fui a la peluquería, o fui a cortarme el pelo, no se presta a confusión, se tendría que tener mucha malicia para pensar que no se refiere al cabello. Ahora, los pelos, como pueden ser de cualquier parte del cuerpo, si se puede dar lugar a confusion sino se especifica a cuales te refieres.


----------



## Pancho_Villa

patxiroca said:


> Un estudiante mío procedente de Tabasco, México, insiste que en México no se usa 'pelo' para seres humanos y que el uso le suena extraño.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis vosotros?


 
Hola, 

Bueno, yo soy Mexicano, nacido en Tabasco. Y dejeme decirle que PELO se usa en México de manera común. Tanto para el cabello como para el vello del resto del cuerpo. 

Por ejemplo: Es común escuchar en Villahermosa (la capital del Estado de Tabasco) "voy a ir a cortarme el pelo" para referirse a que se irá a rasurar o a que le hagan un corte de cabello o hair cut.

Saludos,

Pancho.


----------



## Monnik

Estoy con Pancho.  En México igual decimos pelo que cabello.  Es más, hay gente que considera que decir "cabello" es un tanto "corriente" (no digno de gente de clase social elevada).

No se me echen encima; yo solamente digo lo que veo...

Saludos...


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

ElGato said:


> No sé si esto que voy a decir es correcto, pero una vez me explicaron que el cabello siempre es el pelo de la cabeza y los pelos son los bellos en el resto del cuerpo. Cabello siempre se sobrentiende que está en la cabeza, el pelo puede ser cualquier parte del cuerpo incluyendo la cabeza.
> 
> Te hace sentido?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> EG


Así es efectivamente.

También el gato, perro y caballo tienen pelo, pero no cabello.


----------



## mollysmate

Hi there,
Under which circumstances do you use pelo and or cabello?  Is there a difference?  
Thank you


----------



## Choni

“Pelo” is less formal than “cabello”, if you are talking to a friend, you would say “Qué pelo más bonito tienes”. But in an advertisement, you would use “cabello”, for example, “este champú es para la caída del cabello”. 
You must also say: “tomar el pelo” , not “cabello”. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## daviesri

Cabello is used for hair on your head.  Pelo is simply "hair", such as on your arms, legs, on your pet.


----------



## FromArgentina

as daviesri said:
cabello= hair on your head
vello= hair on your face (women), arms...
pelo= just hair, no matter where (not formal)


----------



## olaechea

es simple y razonable:
se dice cabello porqué está en la cabeza (vello de la cabeza)
vello púbico, vello axilar, vello nasal
al decir pelo es a referencia explícita de todo mamífero (animal)
la palabra pelo es común, pero no es bien dicho a una persona; es para referencia al animal
ahora la real academia lo ha aceptado como uso linguistico a referencia humana por qué????
si ha aceptado la "frase" vaso de agua (cosa inexistente) porque no aceptar pelo????
y demas palabras de uso común, grotescamente mal expresadas.
libertad de opinión o de estupidéz???
siglo XXI le llaman


----------

